# Piano Trio, op.4



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

My latest work Piano trio is divided into three movements - fast, slow, fast - and is for usually used ensemble of violin, cello and piano. Although I'm mainly violist, I took a part in it as a pianist because the originally attending one declined to attend it shortly before the premiere ... nevertheless, I hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm enjoying it very much! Very good music!


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

I believe pizzicato's should be timed at a silent stage of the music, I never heard one of them but saw only.
When piano plays at higher ledgers in addition to violin, it scratches my ear too much. I also noted that you tried to distribute some solo parts to each instrument which is not necessary. Your violin technique is great, let us enyoj you more.

And I had a strange idea to incorporate a tubular bell or xylophone at the 1st movement. Could be good.
How about piano accompany you at the start of 2nd movement with a soft repeating tone like Schubert's impromptu's ?.. 

Well I wrote so much, which means it is an exciting composition, great effort.


----------

